# MI plumber, need permit in NY



## pydoplumbing (Oct 29, 2008)

I am doing a job in NY and need a permit pulled, I travel around with a nationwide builder and do there work exclusively. If interested please call me asap @ 810-650-2563, thanks if your a liscensed plumbing company and need a permit in MI we can swap. Thanks again


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

NYC or State?


----------

